# Kimber Concealed Carry



## Teuthis

I would be interested to know if anyone carries a Kimber concealed, and if so, just how. What holsters and such. 

Also, what do you think of the aluminium frame for shooting, as opposed to an all steel gun? I think I would be willing to bear the greater weight of the steel, but I have no experience with the aluminum frames. 

I am churning in a dichotomy, in that I do not believe the .45 is the only carry round for self defense. i feel confident with several other pistols that I carry at different times. 

However, the .45 has always been my prefered caliber and the 1911 my prefered pistol. I would like to be able to have one, preferably a Kimber, that I could carry concealed. I have seen a couple of 3" barrel models that might work, if not as a pocket pistol, perhaps in an inside the pants holster. I think I would want to have a strap between the hammer and frame if it was cocked and locked. 

Any experience and opions are very welcome!


----------



## Dsig1

You could carry the Kimber Aegis II 3" in 9mm and solve all of your problems.


----------



## Wandering Man

Kimber CDP II Compact ina Dan Hume IWB holster, A Galco OWB hoster, A Galco IWB Skyops holster, and a Galco Shoulder Rig, and when I'm a tourist, a bellybag.

All work fine, depending on my clothing and activities for the day.

WM


----------



## Ricks2524

I carry a Kimber Ultra Carry II with a Highnoon IWB holster. Works out fine


----------



## SemoShooter

Dsig1 said:


> You could carry the Kimber Aegis II 3" in 9mm and solve all of your problems.


I carry the Ultra Aegis II. Mine is very dependable. I use an OWB Don Hume H721 OT http://www.donhume.com/products/ProductsPage.cfm?ProductID=44 or an IWB from TT Gunleather http://www.ttgunleather.com/index.html.


----------



## Teuthis

*Semo Shooter*

I have been thinking that one of the Ultras might be an excellent carry gun. Doesn't the Aegis Ultra have an aluminum frame? How does that shoot as opposed to the steel frame models? I have shot 9's with aluminum frames, but not 45's.

I was thinking of another Eclipse in "Ultra". But if the aluminum frame is a good shooter, perhaps the decreased weight would make that a better carry weapon.


----------



## Bighorn

I carry a Kimber Ultra Carry II, in .45 cal. 
I use a belt holster when wearing wintertime clothes or sweaters,
IWB with lighter clothes,
Pocket carry when wearing cargo pants or shorts,
Backpack, briefcase, or whatever when the above is inappropriate.


----------



## thepensmith

I carry a Kimber Ultra Carry II Stainless .45 with a TT Gun Leather IWB holster, very comfortable and a great holster. Other times I have a belt holster when I have an overshirt on to cover the gun. Once the IWB holsters is broken in you can draw very nicely and come up on target quickly.


----------



## Sarge43

Ultra Carry II LG in a UBG striker1 holster http://www.ubgholsters.com/IWB.html
or a Galco Ankle glove if I'm at a desk all day. That's my main carry weapon and both holsters are comfortable for long periods. 
Kimber CDPII will ride in my shortly forthcoming VMII from Milt Sparks. :smt023
Sarge


----------



## ditch_dgr

I carry an Ultra Carry II stainless daily in an outside the WB holster, it is pretty comfortable and completely concealed under a loose shirt. I use a middle of the back holster when the wife and I are on my motorcycle, if I wear a hip or IWB holster on the bike it gets in her way.


----------



## rjm111

I carry a Tactical Ultra 11 (with the extended magazine well removed) in a Bianchi IWB holster, cocked and locked. I have 2 aluminum frame Kimbers; the Tactical Ultra 11 and a Custom CDP 11. Both function as well as a steel Colt Gold Cup I have. I use Wilson magazines exclusively in my aluminum framed guns.


----------



## gunfighter48

I carry a Pro Carry II in Sparks VMII and also in my own knock off of the Bruce Nelson Summer Special. They both work great.


----------



## ttomp

Kimber ultra II with a comp-tac iwb


----------



## rj8806

I carry my full size Custom II in a Don Hume H710 OWB...http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsPage.cfm?ProductID=33

Very nice holster. Hugs it tight against my body and very secure feeling.


----------



## bill5074

I carry an Ultra CDP II in a Don Hume IWB holster, no problems I also carry a Sig P250 in 9mm occasionally.


----------



## Dsig1

I just bought an Ultra CDP II for my primary CCW. I was about to order an Ultra Carry II when my local shop took this in on consignment. The owner had fired one box of 50 through it. He needed to sell in a hurry for financial reasons so I got this for less than $800. Not a mark on it. I ordered a custom IWB holster for it. Can't wait to carry this gun!!! I also plan to order an ultra thin, ultra lightweight set of grips from Alumagrips which should knock off an ounce of weight and 1/4" of width.


----------



## bill5074

Hi,

I carry a Kimber ultra CDP II with a custom made IWB holster. The .45 is not the only carry caliber by any means. It's personal preference, and whatever you are comfortable with. I also carry a Sig Sauer P250 in 9mm.


----------



## brifol6111

I carry a Kimber Stainless II in a Blackhawk SERPA paddle holster. But I am a bigger guy that can hide stuff very very easily. :anim_lol:


----------



## Spenser

I'm carrying a Stainless Ultra. We're getting into the cold weather months, and a jacket is pretty much necessary in the morning. I'm packing it in a Galco Summer Comfort IWB, and it works pretty darn good. On the belt, I'm using a Bianchi Slide of some sort, Model 105.

It's a great carry gun. I've got a lot of confidence in this thing. I could even get away with carrying it my jeans pocket if I wanted to. Haven't gotten that brave yet....


----------



## thepensmith

I carry Kimber Ultra Carry in Stainless all the time. I have two holsters that I really like, for short runs to the store or errands I have C-Tac IWB that is perfect. For longer times I have a TT Gunleather IWB that is also very comfortable. Both are carried using a Galco 1.5" double layer belt. A good belt makes all the difference.


----------



## ttomp

kimber ultra comptac holster


----------

